
The phone case models use to subvert Instagram - Tomte
https://www.theverge.com/2019/8/20/20813762/urban-sophistication-phone-case-mental-health-warning-instagram-gigi-hadid-kaia-gerber
======
Causality1
Taking dozens of pictures of yourself every day and showing them to strangers
for comment was bound to be unhealthy.

